# PSU advice between Corsair and BeQuiet



## Otonel88 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hello. I am looking for a silent PSU for my next build. Looking online the corsair RM series comes up a lot as a very good PSU being very silent.
I had experience with BeQuiet Straight Power series before, and this was silent for me.
So the question is: Why is the Corsair RM PSU more highly rated in some forums than the BeQuiet Straight Power one?
Is the corsair more silent? Does it have better components?
Also what's the difference between the Corsair RMx (2018) 650W and Corsair RM (2019)?

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2020)

I'd say get a PSU with a 10 year warranty and enough Watts so you can upgrade a few times in the near future.


----------



## Otonel88 (Jan 22, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> I'd say get a PSU with a 10 year warranty and enough Watts so you can upgrade a few times in the near future.



I actually wanted to get the cheapest one available even if the difference is around £15 at the same wattage


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 22, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> I'd say get a PSU with a 10 year warranty and enough Watts so you can upgrade a few times in the near future.


Agree. I bought a Seasonic Focus+ Gold 750W for R9 290 Crossfire last year, managed to run that perfectly and I have a good quality PSU for years. Still over 9 years warranty left and perfect for numerous upgrades. 

As a semi-passive unit, it's completely silent in desktop and lightweight gaming.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 22, 2020)

Chloe Price said:


> Gold 750W for R9 290 Crossfire last year



Though the 750 Watt PSU was (almost)at it's limits with that configuration I think?

According to Guru3D:
*AMD Radeon R9 290 Crossfire - *_On your average system the cards require you to have a *800 Watt* power supply unit as minimum. _








						Radeon R9-290 Crossfire review
					

We review the Radeon R9-290 setup in two way Crossfire, next to our default FPS benchmarks we do Ultra HD and FCAT Frametime measurements as well.  Over the next few pages we'll tell you a bit about multi-GPU gaming, the challenges, the requirements and of course a nice tasty benchmark session...




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 22, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Though the 750 Watt PSU was (almost)at it's limits with that configuration I think?
> 
> According to Guru3D:
> *AMD Radeon R9 290 Crossfire - *_On your average system the cards require you to have a *800 Watt* power supply unit as minimum. _
> ...


Of course I undervolted those. And I'm pretty sure that a good quality PSU like this can give more than the number printed on the box. 

But at least now with 980 Ti there isn't any worrying is this enough.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 22, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> Though the 750 Watt PSU was (almost)at it's limits with that configuration I think?
> 
> According to Guru3D:
> *AMD Radeon R9 290 Crossfire - *_On your average system the cards require you to have a *800 Watt* power supply unit as minimum. _
> ...


Its close. I ran an r9 295 (500w) with an overclocked 5820k on a 750w unit. 

To the OP, check some reviews from here, jonnyguru etc on how loud they are.. quality is good so no worries there. You do t have your system listed so no idea what it is going into. As was mentioned buy with enough power to last. 750W is PLENTY for any single GPU and cpu operation including overclocking... so is 650W.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 22, 2020)

Otonel88 said:


> So the question is: Why is the Corsair RM PSU more highly rated in some forums than the BeQuiet Straight Power one?


Not really a valid question without knowing specifically which two PSUs you are comparing. While PSUs within the same product line/series tend to perform similarly (except of course, for output power), they do not perform identically. 

There are many extremely quiet PSUs but that will also depend on the power capability of the PSU versus the load put on the PSU. For example, an outstanding, extremely quiet 450W PSU from a highly reliable brand that is pushed near its limits with a heavy load will likely get warm enough for its fan to kick on and ramp up in speed - thus potentially make noise. 

However, a poorly designed, less reliable 650W PSU from a brand with a poor reputation under that same load may remain quiet. But I would probably still go for the smaller PSU from the reputable maker - simply because I believe feeding my components good, "clean" stable power is better - even though I hate, I mean I _really_ hate fan noise. 

For the record, I like EVGA SuperNova G2 and Seasonic Focus Gold PSUs. And note many PSUs remain totally silent (their fans remain off) until a certain temperature threshold is crossed, and then the fans start to spin up, slowly at first, then faster as cooling needs increase. The better PSUs also include better (quieter) fans so even when they do start to spin, they are quieter. 

And don't forget the case. Besides protecting the innards from accidental kicks and bangs, it is the case's responsibility to provide a sufficient supply of cool air flowing through the case - including lots of cool air for the PSU. But also, it is a "good" case's responsibility to help suppress fan noise.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 22, 2020)

Otonel88 said:


> Hello. I am looking for a silent PSU for my next build. Looking online the corsair RM series comes up a lot as a very good PSU being very silent.
> I had experience with BeQuiet Straight Power series before, and this was silent for me.
> So the question is: Why is the Corsair RM PSU more highly rated in some forums than the BeQuiet Straight Power one?
> Is the corsair more silent? Does it have better components?
> ...



All opinions, i check who the OEM is, some Corsair units are mediocre at best.

I stay with Seasonic/Superflower OEM myself.

Go here and check for yourself


			PSU Review Database - RealHardTechX
		







						Power Supply Platform Database - see which PSUs share the same design inside.
					

A database of PSU OEMs and the platforms they use, and also a hub for power supply news.




					www.orionpsudb.com


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 22, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> All opinions, i check who the OEM is, some Corsair units are mediocre at best.
> 
> I stay with Seasonic/Superflower OEM myself.



some Bequiet's are also mediocre at best and I've even seen some superflower (low level kingwin/nzxt units) and seasonic mediocre units (especially when either OEM outsources the units).  Like Bill stated, its equivalent to asking what car should i get a Ford or Nissan?  Well what specific car are you looking at? small, medium, large, sedan, suv, truck, work van, etc.,  They make a lot of automobiles at various price points, some good, some not so good.

mediocre seasonic PSU (outsourced) with teapo caps, the same caps corsair haters scream at them for using.  It's not bad but not great






						Seasonic S12III 500W (Page 4 of 4) | Reports | APH Networks
					

Page 4 - Minor Tests and Conclusion




					aphnetworks.com
				




mediocre bequiet









						be quiet! System Power U9 500W PSU Review: Affordable and Quiet
					

The be quiet! System Power U9 models are highly affordable. What about their performance though and are they quiet enough to carry on this brand's tradition?




					www.tomshardware.com
				




mediocre superflower, can't reach bronze and needs two fans to cool it's cheap caps






						NZXT Performance Power 800W | Pure Overclock - Part 4
					






					www.pureoverclock.com


----------



## bonehead123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Go Big or go home, hehehe 

Seriously though, I always use the online PSU calculators to see what any given set-up is _*supposed*_ to need, then add a little more (~10-20%) to allow for future upgrades and ensure long usage before having to get a new one....

As for Corsair or BeQuite, I've had both & never had a problem with either one, with power stability, noise or lifespan... and I have a young nephew that is running an 8 yr old RM-450 in a starter rig neveranottaproblemo.  My current psu is a mid-tier EVGA 750w model that I bought new in 2018 and has been chuggin along nicely through several increasingly power-hungry upgrades & rebuilds...also neveranottaproblemo 

But almost every mfgr has budget models, mid-tier, and high end units with various levels of quality & warranties.

However, I agree with the others here that Seasonic, whether as a name brand or as an OEM for other brands, has proven to be a solid choice for nearly everyone over the years....


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 22, 2020)

bonehead123 said:


> Seriously though, I always use the online PSU calculators to see what any given set-up is _*supposed*_ to need, then add a little more (~10-20%) to allow for future upgrades and ensure long usage before having to get a new one....


They already do that.....those calculators overestimate and recommend more than is needed already. I'd run your system overclocked to its ambient limits happily on a 650W unit...AND that allows for quiet operation and leaves headroom.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2020)

I prefer the TX  corsair series. I have 2 currently one is like 11 years old and is still my main got to PSU! 
Never had any issues with corsair.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> They already do that.....those calculators overestimate and recommend more than is needed already.


I agree. But that's a good thing. No calculator wants to recommend a PSU that is underpowered so they all pad the results, some more than others. And to that, I only use or recommend the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator. This is because it is so flexible with its extensive user options that it can be more conservative than other calculators. Plus it has a full-time staff of researchers to keep it current with the current CPUs, graphics solutions, and RAM. I still recommend padding the results a little if you might be upgrading to a power-hungry GPU from integrated graphics, for example, 2 or 3 years down the road. 


trickson said:


> I prefer the TX corsair series. I have 2 currently one is like 11 years old and is still my main got to PSU!
> Never had any issues with corsair.


The problem is, 11 years ago, if the Corsair brand was on the device, it could be trusted. Sadly, that's not necessarily so today. Their top-tier lines are still reputable, but I would avoid their entry level series.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 22, 2020)

Otonel88 said:


> Why is the Corsair RM PSU more highly rated in some forums than the BeQuiet Straight Power one?



Likely because more people own Corsair PSUs than be Quiet! ones, since BQ's reach in terms of supplying many markets is definitely less than Corsair's.



Otonel88 said:


> Is the corsair more silent? Does it have better components?



Without knowing specific model numbers it's impossible to say. But both companies are known for producing good quality units north of 500W, so the quality is likely to be similar between the two. More important, IMO, is the warranty and features (e.g. Corsair has 10 years has zero-RPM mode).



Otonel88 said:


> Also what's the difference between the Corsair RMx (2018) 650W and Corsair RM (2019)?



Avoid the RM 2019, they have lower-quality capacitors than the RMx and aren't much cheaper.


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> I agree. But that's a good thing. No calculator wants to recommend a PSU that is underpowered so they all pad the results, some more than others. And to that, I only use or recommend the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator. This is because it is so flexible with its extensive user options that it can be more conservative than other calculators. Plus it has a full-time staff of researchers to keep it current with the current CPUs, graphics solutions, and RAM. I still recommend padding the results a little if you might be upgrading to a power-hungry GPU from integrated graphics, for example, 2 or 3 years down the road.
> The problem is, 11 years ago, if the Corsair brand was on the device, it could be trusted. Sadly, that's not necessarily so today. Their top-tier lines are still reputable, but I would avoid their entry level series.


The same could be said about any PSU. I am just stating my opinion and what I would Recommend based on my experience with the TX corsair. Not one has ever went bad for me so far and in fact the TX850w I got like 11 years ago has been in 4 other systems and is currently powering my Ryzen 3 1300X.
There are lots of good PSU units out there just pick a nice 80+ certified and call it a day.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 22, 2020)

TX series was their budget line from a decade ago. Reviews had them as passable...thats about it. Glad yours is still working. 3 died on me...


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> TX series was their budget line from a decade ago. Reviews had them as passable...thats about it. Glad yours is still working. 3 died on me...


Reviews are like,,,, well every one has one. LOL.
If you only purchased from reviews no one would have purchased an AMD FX AT ALL! NOT ONE would have sold off the shelf! 
YEAH so reviews are to be taken IMHO with a GRAIN of salt 100000% of the time. 
Just my HONEST experienced opinion I am your elder you know. It's wisdom over reviews.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 22, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> The problem is, 11 years ago, if the Corsair brand was on the device, it could be trusted. Sadly, that's not necessarily so today. Their top-tier lines are still reputable, but I would avoid their entry level series.



Their CX line has come a ways from their initial chinese cap one year warranty units.  At the price point they hit, it's often hard to find a good modern unit.  I've used the CX430v3 for well over four years and had no issues with it.  The current CX line gets good reviews for their price.

Their VS line is cheap (both price and product) and designed for markets that can't afford good units.  They compete against the cheap stuff from Cooler Master, Thermaltake, etc., Unfortunately people have such a high demand for the brand that series is now sold in North America.



EarthDog said:


> TX series was their budget line from a decade ago. Reviews had them as passable...thats about it. Glad yours is still working. 3 died on me...



the first TX line was made by seasonic and offered good price-performance for the time (similar to when EVGA first hit the psu market)
then came the TX-M line made by CWT that was good but slightly pricey
then corsair switched the line from CWT to Great Wall but kept the exact name...and the price
the new TX-M line was resurrected recently and made by CWT, at the time some of their units had excellent price-performance.  You could routinely find the 550W TX-M v2 for $39 after MIR on newegg


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 22, 2020)

trickson said:


> The same could be said about any PSU.


Right. Which is why I was suggesting an 11 year old supply is not really a good indication of a supply from the same company today. But I note that Corsair specifically, ran into quality issues and thus tarnished their reputation with their lower tier models a few years ago when they switched OEM suppliers on some of their supplies.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 22, 2020)

Bill_Bright said:


> Right. Which is why I was suggesting an 11 year old supply is not really a good indication of a supply from the same company today. But I note that Corsair specifically, ran into quality issues and thus tarnished their reputation with their lower tier models a few years ago when they switched OEM suppliers on some of their supplies.



I'm not sure it was as much quality control as "holly crap $100 units sell X amount, $75 units sell 2x that quantity, and $50 units sell 5x that quantity.  Let's get some $50 units out there".


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 22, 2020)

I didn't say it was a quality "control" issue. Quality "control" suggests to me that there were devices that failed due to poor manufacturing techniques and that [perhaps] they would have been found if only tested at the factory before leaving the factory. 

Beyond that, I agree 100%. It was all about reducing costs to increase profits. And that was done by using designs and parts that did not meet the previously higher standards. In other words, they likely decided, as a business decision, to use less expensive OEM parts while accepting higher failure rates. This is because the trade-off would still increase profits because their marketing department told them consumers trusted their brand name and would continue to buy from them. Marketing is physiological warfare with consumers.


----------



## kapone32 (Jan 22, 2020)

Corsair are nice but if you want a good PSU with a 10 Year Warranty you have to pay the Corsair Luxury tax.


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 22, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> Corsair are nice but if you want a good PSU with a 10 Year Warranty you have to pay the Corsair Luxury tax.



corsair units can get pricey but currently the RMx is competitive in price with seasonic.  
corsair RMx w/ten year warranty $110 on amazon & newegg
seasonic GX650 w/ten year warranty $105 amazon / $115 newegg (w/ shipping)

I think evga just buys a boat load of 40ft container filled with units and just dumps them on the market
your best bet with 650w unit and ten year warranty would be an EVGA 650 GA for $90 on amazon


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 22, 2020)

trickson said:


> Reviews are like,,,, well every one has one. LOL.
> If you only purchased from reviews no one would have purchased an AMD FX AT ALL! NOT ONE would have sold off the shelf!
> YEAH so reviews are to be taken IMHO with a GRAIN of salt 100000% of the time.
> Just my HONEST experienced opinion I am your elder you know. It's wisdom over reviews.


Uhh, I'll take properly completed reviews over 99% of people's opinions on a product. Especially one such as a power supply. So should you. 

...and judging from the way you jocked AMD FX in 2018 as the second coming of jebus and your 'audiophile' setup, well, like the actual saying goes......opinions are like,,,, every body has one. 

Proper reviews > people's anecdotes. While it is nice to hear user experience, just because I had 3 fail, doens't mean they suck... just as other users working for a decade, doesn't mean they are great. The reviews tell you what is up... shit happens is how the rest works.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 22, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Uhh, I'll take properly completed reviews over 99% of people's opinions on a product. Especially one such as a power supply. So should you.


Agree. The vast majority of users don't have the test equipment, facilities, skills or technical knowledge to conduct a proper review of a PSU (or any electronics). 


EarthDog said:


> .....opinions are like,,,, every body has one.


You omitted the most important part of that expression: "...and they all stink!"


----------



## trickson (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah well there was a time when things were not so cut and dry or black and white.
I am a person that has a tendency to try something out and if it works well (or even better than expected) then I will continue to use said product.
No NOT to fault because I do like to try different products out from time to time mostly the ones that are not seen as the best.
That said never trust a book by it's cover and never take a review as gospel. 
Sorry if you think that a review of a product is the end-all be-all of said product but I have learned this not to be so cut and dry.
JMHO. 
Take care good luck on your search for the perfect PSU.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jan 22, 2020)

trickson said:


> Yeah well there was a time when things were not so cut and dry or black and white.


I think that is backwards and back in the day, things were black and white. As far as sticking to what we know and like, I think that is just normal human nature.


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 22, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> corsair units can get pricey but currently the RMx is competitive in price with seasonic.
> corsair RMx w/ten year warranty $110 on amazon & newegg
> seasonic GX650 w/ten year warranty $105 amazon / $115 newegg (w/ shipping)



Seasonic units here in the UK are stupidly expensive compared to just about any other manufacturer. It's basically Corsair or bust here.


----------

